# Pray for Jimmy Tucker



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

Dorothys Older brother has throat cancer and is undergoing tretments. We are going to Tifton to see him this weekend. Pray for us as we travel also.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers on the way, keep us updated


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers are on the way Hilton. 

Travel Safe!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 10, 2004)

*Prayers Added Hilton...*

......................


----------



## mutt (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers sent!
mutt


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Hilton,*

Safe journey and God's comfort and healing for your brother-in-law.

Al


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2004)

we'll be praying for y'all


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, he begins 5 th week of chemo, etc this Monday and he is doing fairly well. It is in the throat and they hope to shrink it enough to keep him from losing voice box.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll be praying for him Hilton.


----------

